# Embarrased to even ask....



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey saw this on youtube, has anyone used one? I feel like a hack even getting excited about this thing, but it kinda looks like it works. It looks like its too good to be true, and if it worked wouldn't everyone use one? I know all the old schoolers would kill themselves before using something like this, but at one time old schoolers refused to use rollers. Sorry to ask, but I'm asking, should I try one of these out?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

might work good enough for apartment turn overs. wouldn't use it in a res repaint situation for sure, you couldn't use it against a wall you were not painting (it would burnish) or against a wall you just painted to cut a color change haven't used one though . . .


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

those have been around for awhile... looks like charlie needs to get to work!


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks like they are marketing it to DIY's. There aren't any contractors on that video endorsing it! You can sell a DIY anything! Like those edging pads- anyone ever use those either?? I'll stick with my brush. :thumbup:
My ability to paint a straight line with a brush separates me from the DIY.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I wouldn't buy one. Another post here: http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=955


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You should PM Scott (VermontPainter). He uses these thing religously. He swears on the cuttig abitlity with them....he has the pics to prove it!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You should PM Scott (VermontPainter). He uses these thing religously. He swears on the cuttig abitlity with them....he has the pics to prove it!


:no:


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I think if it was woth a flip people would be lined up to get them. The fact that nobody on this board uses one may be an indicator of its value. If it isn' bigger, better, faster, more; I don't need it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Look at the video again carefully and you can see the inherent flaws. Think about using those in the real world, especially on old repaints. The corners on that video are more perfect than we ever see, the little brush is brand new and not flagged or fatigued, and the line ain't that good in the first place. And I think Suzie Homeowner there was pretty damn slow. 

Remember the pad painters and how good they looked?


----------

